# P&O. Terminal, Dublin



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

Could someone who has a good knowledge of the P&O terminal in Dublin advise me of a suitable place to park whilst waiting for a day sailing this weekend to Liverpool. I have looked at Google earth and it appears that there is a car park in the P&O terminal, is this open all night and if so, is it usable. I would like to arrive about midnight and wait for the 0930. sailing on Saturday, if there is nowhere suitable I will have to leave Belfast about 0430 Hrs.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

Why are you going Dublin - Liverpool ? Surely if you are leaving Belfast it would be cheaper and more convenient to travel Belfast - Birkenhead with DFDS. With the new motorway stretch being opened the road from Belfast to Dublin is all Motorway / dual carriageway and should only take you 2 hrs to make the journey, why not run down early in the morning, tunnel takes you straight into dock area. Just a suggestion ! 

Toujours a Vacances !


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

torrhead

Don't know where P&O terminal is. 
But at Irish ferries terminal we seen MH parked over night in May.
L 53°20'51.21"N / L 6°11'39.82"W


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

*P&O Terminal Dublin*

Thanks folks for the quick replies. For the record I am going via Dublin for two reasons 1. P&O are cheaper than DFDS lines to Liverpool and secondly I am using Tesco vouchers to reduce the fare even further. Even counting the cost of the fuel, I am still quids in. Lastly I will travel directly from Belfast to the ferry, but I would prefer to miss the morning traffic in Dublin, thus the early start, better still would be a nights sleep at the port missing all the heavy traffic and a leisurely start the next day.


----------

